# HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New Demo from Jacques Mathias!



## british_bpm (Jun 27, 2014)

New demo from Jacques Mathias showing simple yet chunky power use!!

*DARK DAYS -- JACQUES MATHIAS*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Dark%20Days_JM.mp3[/mp3]


URL for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Dark Days_JM.mp3


==================

An, at-first, nervous Richard Henley has given HZ02 a glowing review in The Economic Voice. In conclusion he said:

*"I give Hans Zimmer Percussion- Los Angeles featuring Jason Bonham a score of 10/10 because it now has an almost indispensable place in my sample library.To be honest I don’t think I will be even looking at other drum/percussion Libraries for a while."*

To read the review go HERE.

He's also done a handy new demo:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Change%20of%20Mind%20-%20Richard%20Henley%20Davis.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Change of Mind - Richard Henley Davis.mp3

==================

This is as per a previous posted requested, Jason doing epic cinematic. I managed to get 9 Jasons, or is it Jasi? Into this all GF mixes at Fox just gentle panning and very subtle tuning differences to get that sense of scale.

All HZ02 save a couple of loops afrom Albion III and a pad from Albion I.

Enjoy!

AN EPIC TRIBE OF JASONS - by Christian Henson

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/AN%20EPIC%20TRIBE%20OF%20JASONS.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/AN EPIC TRIBE OF JASONS.mp3

================================

Sorry we've not got v1.1 out yet (heck it's only been 12 days since v1.0!) but Blake has been tweaking and tinkering and pottering and we'd thought we'd indulge him a little longer. To whet your appetites here's a non-skinned beta image of the new functionality you can expect:






Feature wise, here's some of the highlights on v1.1:

• Access to hits for all the instruments of each kit in a single Kontakt patch,
• Easily customise the mapping of each instrument hit to your preference. Toggle between single or double-fingered mapping to easily play rolls and flams,
• Mix each mic signal per-instrument (with the ability to apply to multiple instruments simultaneously, or all instruments together),
• Easily switch between the sticks and beaters used per-instrument either via the UI or via customisable keyswitches,
• Maintains the same flexibility as other Spitfire instruments - purge the kit pieces and hits you don't need, configure how many RR to use or reset mid-playing/on transport.

PLEASE REMEMBER THIS LIBRARY GOES UP TO FULL PRICE TOMORROW, LAST CHANCE TO OWN A PIECE OF HISTORY!

=====================================

NEW DEMO BY JEZ ASHURST!

Here's another great demo from my very good friend Jez. Which shows off more of the incredibly unique nature of this library.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Tristis_Ascensorem.mp3[/mp3]

None flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Tristis_Ascensorem.mp3

=====================================

NEW DEMO BY TY UNWIN!!

Here's a great new demo from Ty that really shows off the sense of "air" in these recordings and how much of the stuff Jason is capable of moving!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/ClockworkFoundry_TU.mp3[/mp3]

None flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/ClockworkFoundry_TU.mp3

All HZ02 except for some Sable col legs. No FX, reverb or compression.

=====================================

• KONTAKT PLAYER SOFTWARE INCLUDED - NO FURTHER PURCHASE NECESSARY TO RUN THIS PRODUCT •





"Raise The Alarm - Los Angeles vs London" - Christian Henson"
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Raise_The_Alarm_-_Los_Angeles_vs_London.mp3[/mp3]

"Time" - Jacques Mathias
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Time_JM.mp3[/mp3]

"Vanishing Point" - Paul Thomson
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/VanishingPoint_PT.mp3[/mp3]

"Raise The Alarm - No HZ01 Drums" - Christian Henson"
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Raise_The_Alarm_-_Los_Angeles_Only.mp3[/mp3]

"Time" - Jacques Mathias Drum & Bass Only
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Time_Drums%20and%20Bass_ONLY_JM.mp3[/mp3]

None Flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Raise_The_Alarm_-_Los_Angeles_vs_London.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Time_JM.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/VanishingPoint_PT.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/VanishingPoint_PT.mp3
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Time_Drums and Bass_ONLY_JM.mp3

The ultimate epic kit, played by the ultimate epic drummer, in 3 epic locations produced by the godfather of epic; multi award winning composer, producer and sound-smith Hans Zimmer.

Spitfire Audio are delighted and honoured to present a series of products produced by a legend and his diamond class team of Grammy winning engineers, musicians and technicians. Where Hans Zimmer's style and approach to sonic creation is often copied or emulated, we're proud to present to the world at large HZ's _definitive_ take on his trailblazing approach to cinematic percussion production.

HZ02 - Los Angeles, features Jason Bonham on his exclusive DW Vistalite kit recorded at the legendary "Newman" Stage at 20th Century Fox, The Sony Scoring Stage and an enormous space on Hans' own lot dubbed "The Cathedral". *Recorded and mixed both in stereo and 5.1* (surround) by multi Grammy winning engineers; Alan Meyerson, Steve Lipson and Geoff Foster. The library also features some exclusive extra content created by Hans himself. This is the ultimate follow up to our multi award winning https://www.spitfireaudio.com/hz-percussion-london-ensembles (London percussion anthology). Recorded deep as per Hans' direction with multiple round robins, dynamic layers, beater types and playing styles. With GUIs and scripting designed back in London by the finest sample developers in the world.

• KONTAKT PLAYER SOFTWARE INCLUDED - NO FURTHER PURCHASE NECESSARY TO RUN THIS PRODUCT •


----------



## tmm (Jun 27, 2014)

Shaking a little I'm so excited - I've been waiting for this ever since it was announced. Listening to the walkthrough now, and deciding whether I need HZ01 as well or if I'll be reasonable and just do HZ02.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Jun 27, 2014)

Ha, was not expecting this to be drum kits! Sounds awesome though.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION !!*

Does this have key map features so it's midi compatible with other drum libraries &
software?


----------



## dannthr (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice, congratulations on the release.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION !!*



ceemusic @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> Does this have key map features so it's midi compatible with other drum libraries &
> software?



Thanks everyone -- 

Yes we do have something up our sleeve for these situations - something Blake has been working on. We'll probably give this out on Monday or Tuesday, its a freebie!






Thanks,

Paul


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 27, 2014)

No self respecting percussion lib should get anywhere near quality control without a midi learn/mapping function.
Looks like a good solution, Paul


----------



## wqaxsz (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Hi,

i am a little surprised by the sounds i heard in the walk-through.
Every single hit sounds, to me obviously, congested, lacking some frequencies, constrained and smashed with compression. 
Is this normal ? Or is this just their audio reference, signature ?

Regards 

Lolito


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Jacques Mathias, you bigfuckin' rock!!!
This is definitely one of the best demos I EVER heard, seriously!


----------



## valexnerfarious (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey Paul...it would the best option ever if the playable kits had the a mixer for the different mics on the drums to so you can mix the levels for each drum instead of having to use multiple patches..this would be very useful for people who Edrum


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



Waywyn @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> Jacques Mathias, you bigfuckin' rock!!!
> This is definitely one of the best demos I EVER heard, seriously!



Hey Alex, thank you dude!!


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



wqaxsz @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am a little surprised by the sounds i heard in the walk-through.
> Every single hit sounds, to me obviously, congested, lacking some frequencies, constrained and smashed with compression.
> ...



Well we are talking about Bohnam here.  


It does have a very narrow scope overall from what I have heard so far, but it sounds good at what it does. I will wait til I hear more demos and hear all the mic options. Right now, EzDrummer 2 is very hard to beat and just sounds incredible with a lot of variety and flexibility.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



Waywyn @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> Jacques Mathias, you bigfuckin' rock!!!
> This is definitely one of the best demos I EVER heard, seriously!


+1
Absolutely!

Cheers my friend! o-[][]-o


----------



## valexnerfarious (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



Diffusor @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> wqaxsz @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


EZdrummer 2 and its libraries are ok.....they lack alot of velocities especially on the cymbals...the libraries for superior 2.0 are just amazing...having said though this library would benefit having like a virtual mixer like all the toontrack stuff has so you have control of each drum and mic


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



Waywyn @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> Jacques Mathias, you bigfuckin' rock!!!
> This is definitely one of the best demos I EVER heard, seriously!



I have to agree with Alex. What a terrific demo, Jacques!

And hurrah to Spitfire, too... this sounds like a great library.


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



valexnerfarious @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> Diffusor @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > wqaxsz @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> ...



I was talking more about the sound. Once Superior 3 comes out that will have the full detail and realism on those kits. I've had most of the Superior 2 libs and agree with you on breadth of the sampling, I just prefer what they captured in the new EzD2 kits.

Looking forward to hearing more demos on HZ02 though.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 27, 2014)

IMO its missing the point a bit to compare with EZD et al. This is primarily a scoring kit, to fit in with an orchestral stage, and the controls reflect that.


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 27, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> IMO its missing the point a bit to compare with EZD et al. This is primarily a scoring kit, to fit in with an orchestral stage, and the controls reflect that.



Yeah I totally get that. Though I still kind of wish they would have recorded at AIR so it would totally integrate with the rest of the Spitfire stiff. The rooms will be different anyway.


----------



## valexnerfarious (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



Diffusor @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> valexnerfarious @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Diffusor @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> ...


Toontrack only recorded one new kit for ezdrummer 2 which was the pop rock kit


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



valexnerfarious @ Sat Jun 28 said:


> Toontrack only recorded one new kit for ezdrummer 2 which was the pop rock kit



(aaargh can't help myself - it was two new kits - Modern and Vintage. Pop Rock is the new name for the original EZD Kit)

It's not good form imo to discuss other products in a Commercial Annoucements thread, so have started this for the tangential discussion - http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3802793 . Hopefully this thread can now stay on topic for HZ02.


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



valexnerfarious @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> Diffusor @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > valexnerfarious @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> ...



It's actually 5 kits but like Guy said we should continue on in the thread he made.


----------



## Blakus (Jun 27, 2014)

Sounds and looks great! Can't wait to try it - the download is painfully slow though  Using 2% of my 100mbit connection!
Love HZ01, so this was an insta-buy for me!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



Diffusor @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> wqaxsz @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...




Slightly odd comments but I guess the youtube compression doesn't help.

To clarify, Alan's mixes are slightly more compressed, but Geoff's and Steve's are very open and I'd hesitate to call Steve Lipson's mixing style "obviously, congested, lacking some frequencies, constrained and smashed with compression".

If you check out my demo you'll hear quite a pristine and open sound in the drums in there.


----------



## blougui (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

The walkthrough shows an amazing variety of sounds. Really powerfull stuff in there !
Congrats !

- Erik


----------



## IvanP (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Sounds great!

What are the processed sounds featuring in the "Raise the Alarm" demo BTW? (the ones that sound like coming from the Superman OST). 

Are these from a separate, synth patch from the Drum Kit or is that something else? 

Thanks!


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

In the full demo I used both HZ01 and HZ02 the low subby drum is actually from Hans' synth kit in HZ02 which has a wonderful round sine that is better than any 808 I've used. These synth drums are more apparent in the Los Angeles only one:

"Raise The Alarm - No HZ01 Drums" - Christian Henson"
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Raise_The_Alarm_-_Los_Angeles_Only.mp3[/mp3]

All the synth sounds basses and fx are from https://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iii-iceni (Albion III - Iceni) which for my money has the evilest sounding dub step crunky basses going. I never use anything else (mainly because the enormous synth set in Albion III is much overlooked so I don't hear it on much ) because it's bang on the zeitgeist but with a bit of filth that I always like.


----------



## IvanP (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Thanks for sharing, Christian, 

Amazing piece as well! 

Best, 

Ivan


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Thanks Ivan.

What we've not got across in any of these demos yet is the sheer amount of air Jason moves. Paul and Stanley were present at the sessions and said they had never heard anything like it. I believe Hans said that by far Jason was the loudest of all the drummers he amassed for Man Of Steel.

This is very much captured in the library and it really just smacks of that true "Bonham" sound. Instant Zep. We've got some really talented people doing some demos as we speak so watch this space!

Whilst the library is designed to be used as HZ01, load the different instruments explore and tweak. I lazily just used the stereo mix of Geoff's performance kit (very lite compared to the instrument patches) and found it well balanced quick and easy to use and get a very realistic sound (with judicious use of the quantize function!).

Best.

C.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Havin a lot of fun with this library! Love the whole approach to capturing his kits and the environments are so diverse - sounds just as pristine as Vol 1 and you can really shake the walls with some of these patches. Awesome stuff once again Spitfire!



Ryan


----------



## feck (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Anyone with the library have any thoughts on how it sounds with modern rock rather than cinematic stuff? Curious as to how expressive it can be in that context regarding velocity layers/articulations/etc.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

I also would like to know how this library would compare to the other major drums libraries, such as Superior Drummer 2, BFD 3, Steven Slate Drums 4, etc.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

This is a newbie question coming from someone who never worked before with any kind of drum library. 

I have difficulties imagening myself sitting on a keyboard, or something like NI Machine, playing / programming drums this way. To me this is like playing a violine sample library triggered by a midi kazooka. I can see myself loosing patience and not getting into the "zone" where creativity drives me.

Say you would aquire an electronic drum set, like Roland's V-drums, would it be possible to use this in conjunction in a intelligent way, so you can forget about it and just play along?

Thanks
G


----------



## AC986 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Don't forget Gents that this is the Commercial Announcements area. 

There's a thread on Sample Talk started by Guy called Drums Again and is more appropriate for this type of discussion.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

I like the "sound" from this library. Excellent, if you ask me!

Sure, there are many many other drum libs on the market, but there is no "one for all, best drum lib" on the market. It always depends.

If you are after exactly this sound, no question: Buy it!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Thanks marclawsonmusic and germancomponist, too! Cheers!

This is an inspiring library. Something very special happening here you just can't find in any other library. There is some "sexiness" that only very special/specific players can achieve, and Jason is definitely one of them!

Also, the way Mr. Zimmer has instructed and guided such a player through the boring process of recording hits was particularly special! To 'tame' such a loud guy like this one saying: "Let's play some pp hits, please?" Priceless! :D


----------



## Ed (Jun 29, 2014)

I've not a drummer so find it hard to use a traditional kit drum since it sounds like I dont know what Im doing. I love percussion libs though, can someone do a really filmic "Hans Zimmer" style demo or something? (I would have said "epic" demo but then I'd want to punch myself in the face)

Paul mentioned Man of Steel, but that was a lot of drummers in a room not just one and Hans said one drummer would have sounded bad/cheesy (paraphrased) or something. Its a shame you didnt record a massive Man of Steel type kit ensemble as playable as something like 8dios Epic Toms/Frames but I realise that was outside the scope of and not the intent of this project. 

While I know that you cant truly capture an ensemble unless you record it at the same time there seems to be a ton of different hits, rooms and mics setups that you could create a faked ensemble effect, am I right in thinking that? Seems like it could work well in theory? If so, it would technically be possible for SF to make it a bit easier to make an ensemble out of all the recordings somehow? That would be interesting. Sure would take a lot of work to do it yourself if you wanted it to create a reallly big ensemble. Still... I wonder does anyone or can anyone show what possibilities you could potentially get through doing this? Maybe it wouldnt work I dont know, but I dont see why it wouldnt be kind of like how MB Gordy works when he layers himself over and over to create an ensemble effect.

At any rate it sounds great I just really need a little more of a push to make me think I need NAOW. If I were a great keyboard drummer I'd obviously jump on it 100%, but I dont want to get it and think shit I spent a lot of money on a library that Im too shit to make use of because I cant play drums.


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

I think it would be very easy to create an ensemble, by loading in the individual instrument sounds into a multi and observing that the various different hits we've done on each location and drum are mapped universally any part you play in on one will transcribe to another. 

My personal approach would be to load a different instance of Kontakt onto a different track with different toms say and different rooms on each of the new tracks. Play in something rough, quantise it, then copy onto each track with a different quantise strength for each "player". To get the requisite timing differences between the players.

It's great to see people "getting" the concept here which is why I haven't been drawn to compare to the likes of BFD. It would be like comparing HZ01 with Stylus. Totally different beasts. What is important to see he is we're not creating composing utilities that fit all needs. We capture exciting moments in time that can become the DNA of your music. Moments that inspire and excite. What Hans has done here is capture something truly historic and something that is quite literally impossible for any of us to recreate. I can book a great drummer into Air 1 and have a great engineer track and mix it. But to have Jason Bonham on his DW vistalite kit, on the Newman stage, recorded by Alan Meyerson and mixed by the skip load of Grammies that are Geoff Foster and Steve Lipson, produced by Hans Zimmer is a little beyond any budget or little black book I'm going to get my hands on in the future.

So I think the point I'm making is this deep sampled bundle of inspiration is not something I would buy because I want a replacement for a market leader. But it's more like a collaboration. It's more like "I've always wanted to work with so and so, so let's get him in and see what we can come up with". Which is how Hans works and has had such immense success with. He's not hearing something in his head and wanting to recreate it. He wants to produce fertile environments to experiment and discover. So if you ever create something that you've never heard before, then by definition YOU have created it!

I cracked open HZ01 on my latest feature, Our Robot Overlords. Worked with it for a bit, in my own fairly disrespectful style. Put some distortion here and there and presented to my director as something new, inspired by an amazing set of tools. I hadn't heard anything like that before, neither had the director. We therefore spent the next 3 months working on something that we felt we truly owned. It was refreshing not to compare what we had done to anything else. To be slaves to temp, to the zeitgeist. My next project.... It's going to have samples of see through yellow drums on.... Don't know what it's going to sound like, but it's going to be fun taking it for a drive!


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Here's a great new demo from Ty Unwin that really shows off the sense of "air" in these recordings and how much of the stuff Jason is capable of moving!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/ClockworkFoundry_TU.mp3[/mp3]

None flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/ClockworkFoundry_TU.mp3

All HZ02 except for some Sable col legs. No fx reverb or compression.


----------



## Diffusor (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



Synesthesia @ Sat Jun 28 said:


> Diffusor @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > wqaxsz @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> ...



From all the demos I heard so far I wouldn't consider it a "open" drum sound in terms of frequencies compared to some other sampled drum libs, but that is just the style that was intended and would work well in a soundstage score. I don't consider them "smashed".


----------



## blougui (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Jun 30 said:


> Here's a great new demo from Ty Unwin that really shows off the sense of "air" in these recordings and how much of the stuff Jason is capable of moving!
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/ClockworkFoundry_TU.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> ...



Oh, oh, oh !
this one sounds really big, well no, HUGE ! Forget about my Black Velvet from XLN. Really like the scope and variety of the sound and rooms and mixes with HZ02. (We even get as a bonus the electro-snary-perc used in Man of Steel). Hope I'll end up grabbing the bundle, as I couldn't affort HZ1 at the time of its released nore during sales. You gotta make choices... It's what soooo bad when one is not aware early enough (well, to my POV) of releasing dates & sales. Timing can be real tight when you're on a budget and have to make hard decisions. But no death involved nore gig lost so...  

- Erik


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New Demo by TY UNWIN*

Thanks, we'll get more of these up, as I said the scale of these drums is quite unique, it's not just a loud kit in a big room. It's a very loud kit being played very loudly in a big space that doesn't reverberate too much, so it's pretty extraordinary.


----------



## blougui (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Jun 30 said:


> I cracked open HZ01 on my latest feature, Our Robot Overlords. Worked with it for a bit, in my own fairly disrespectful style. Put some distortion here and there and presented to my director as something new, inspired by an amazing set of tools. I hadn't heard anything like that before, neither had the director. We therefore spent the next 3 months working on something that we felt we truly owned. It was refreshing not to compare what we had done to anything else. To be slaves to temp, to the zeitgeist. My next project.... It's going to have samples of see through yellow drums on.... Don't know what it's going to sound like, but it's going to be fun taking it for a drive!



Gillian Anderson ! totally underestimated actress.

Ben Kingsley : one of a kind comedian.

You must have had a hell of a time scoring this one.

(viewing once more the walkthrough, I definitely get the concept driving HZ2. Well, I guess !)

- Erik


----------



## Beermaster (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New Demo by TY UNWIN*

Love the sounds and option of HZ02 but would love to see a few controller options added - For me the simple doubling of each of the snare and hi hat patches so that you can play the same patch with two hands say a couple of octaves apart would be so much more useful when trying to play in faster 16th note hat lines or skips on the snares. A the moment only having one note with each articulation makes it difficult to play in these things on a weighted action keyboard.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Jun 30 said:


> Here's a great new demo from Ty Unwin that really shows off the sense of "air" in these recordings and how much of the stuff Jason is capable of moving!
> 
> [mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/ClockworkFoundry_TU.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> ...



Coooool, as you new Avatar is! 

o/~ o=< o-[][]-o


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New Demo by TY UNWIN*

It's this dude:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_Henson


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New Demo by JEZ ASHURST!*

NEW DEMO BY JEZ ASHURST!

Here's another great demo from my very good friend Jez. Which shows off more of the incredibly unique nature of this library.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Tristis_Ascensorem.mp3[/mp3]

None flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Tristis_Ascensorem.mp3


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*

Is this the wrong question for this forum section?


G.R. Baumann @ Sun Jun 29 said:


> This is a newbie question coming from someone who never worked before with any kind of drum library.
> 
> I have difficulties imagening myself sitting on a keyboard, or something like NI Machine, playing / programming drums this way. To me this is like playing a violine sample library triggered by a midi kazooka. I can see myself loosing patience and not getting into the "zone" where creativity drives me.
> 
> ...


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New Demo by JEZ ASHURST!*

I don't know if I mentioned this in a previous post, but I've always programmed drums using a keyboard. I think it works fine. My background is first-wave UK drum & bass/ breakbeat and then I went on to program for the likes of Anne Dudley, HGW and Patrick Doyle which is how I made my start in film. I recently saw a pads demo and can say the only noticeable advantage would be the machine gun sections, swells things like that. But I'm too much of a control freak I always get under the hood and shape those anyway. Pretty everything you hear in my demo was programmed in live via a keyboard. I quantised about 50% 16b (which is why the most realistic bits are the out of time ones) and then went in and added ghost kick and snare notes with the pencil. Whole demo took me about an hour and a half so can safely report that the lib responds super well to keyboard use.


----------



## airflamesred (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION - Featuring JASON BONHAM!!*



G.R. Baumann @ Wed Jul 02 said:


> Is this the wrong question for this forum section?
> 
> 
> G.R. Baumann @ Sun Jun 29 said:
> ...




Well, if you can play drums then I would assume you have some sort of kit. If not, then you would have to learn to play to get any advantages over using the keyboard.
It's all possible, and expensive, but you do need to do your homework.
I haven't tried this lib but I do use Spitfires redux perc via e drums.


----------



## GORILLA (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION !!*



Synesthesia @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> ceemusic @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this have key map features so it's midi compatible with other drum libraries &
> ...


Did this feature get released for it yet?


----------



## petejonesmusic (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New Demo by JEZ ASHURST!*

Just installed this sounds great, but I seem to be getting a bit of a weird flam effect on the snares and hi hats, almost as if it's another mic cutting in just after the initial attack, and its coming out of a different speaker than the initial hit. Becomes more apparent as the velocity get's higher Is anyone else getting this? (This is using just the single stroke samples, not the actual flam samples)


----------



## Steve Steele (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE Release - HZ02 - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION !!*



Synesthesia @ Fri Jun 27 said:


> ceemusic @ Fri Jun 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this have key map features so it's midi compatible with other drum libraries &
> ...



I've looked at the SF website and looked around here, but have not found any info. Are there performance MIDI files included with this library? Something that would come with Slate's SSD4 or Superior Drummer?

Thanks!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New Demo by JEZ ASHURST!*



petejonesmusic @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> Just installed this sounds great, but I seem to be getting a bit of a weird flam effect on the snares and hi hats, almost as if it's another mic cutting in just after the initial attack, and its coming out of a different speaker than the initial hit. Becomes more apparent as the velocity get's higher Is anyone else getting this? (This is using just the single stroke samples, not the actual flam samples)



Hi Pete -- 

Please submit a support ticket (if you haven't already!) so we can look into this for you.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi all -- 

Regarding the router -- please give us a couple of weeks on this, we suddenly had a light bulb moment and decided to incorporate a few "extra" features for what is going to be a VERY SEXY 1.1 update......!

:D

Paul


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE PRESENTS - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION 2 - New drum mapper teaser image - LAST DAY OF PROMO TOMORROW!*

As Paul mentioned, sorry we've not got v1.1 out yet (heck it's only been 12 days since v1.0!) but Blake has been tweaking and tinkering and pottering and we'd thought we'd indulge him a little longer. To whet your appetites here's a non-skinned beta image of the new functionality you can expect:






Feature wise, here's some of the highlights on v1.1:

• Access to hits for all the instruments of each kit in a single Kontakt patch,
• Easily customise the mapping of each instrument hit to your preference. Toggle between single or double-fingered mapping to easily play rolls and flams,
• Mix each mic signal per-instrument (with the ability to apply to multiple instruments simultaneously, or all instruments together),
• Easily switch between the sticks and beaters used per-instrument either via the UI or via customisable keyswitches,
• Maintains the same flexibility as other Spitfire instruments - purge the kit pieces and hits you don't need, configure how many RR to use or reset mid-playing/on transport.

PLEASE REMEMBER THIS LIBRARY GOES UP TO FULL PRICE TOMORROW, LAST CHANCE TO OWN A PIECE OF HISTORY!


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: HZ01 & HZ02 Promo period once-only bundle promo ENDS TODAY!!*

Just a final reminder that the special promo price for Jason Bonham at 3 legendary locations ends today.

Also for those who missed the blurb, we have a once only bundle price for Hans' original percussion library and, the Jason Bonham volume which saves you £150 of the list price!!

THIS PROMO ENDS TODAY ALSO.

Best wishes.

Christian.


----------



## mgtube (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE PRESENTS - HANS ZIMMER PERCUSSION 2 - New drum mapper teaser image - LAST DAY OF PROMO TOMORROW!*



british_bpm @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> As Paul mentioned, sorry we've not got v1.1 out yet (heck it's only been 12 days since v1.0!) but Blake has been tweaking and tinkering and pottering and we'd thought we'd indulge him a little longer. To whet your appetites here's a non-skinned beta image of the new functionality you can expect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HELLALLUYEAH! THAT LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: HZ01 & HZ02 Promo period once-only bundle promo ENDS TODAY!!*

Hi there, we thought it appropriate on the last day of the amazing launch promo that it only right to put up another HZ02 demo.

This is as per a previous posted requested, Jason doing epic cinematic. I managed to get 9 Jasons, or is it Jasi? Into this all GF mixes at Fox just gentle panning and very subtle tuning differences to get that sense of scale.

All HZ02 save a couple of loops afrom Albion III and a pad from Albion I.

Enjoy!

AN EPIC TRIBE OF JASONS - by Christian Henson

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/AN%20EPIC%20TRIBE%20OF%20JASONS.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/AN EPIC TRIBE OF JASONS.mp3


----------



## Max91Music (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Christian Henson the last demos is amazing.
Can you tell exactly what patches did you use?and how? 
it's amazing man really.
I've just purchased this library but i cant' have that kind of sound.
Are you putting 9 Fox Kits mixed by Geoff Foster or 9 of every individual sections?


----------



## Ed (Jul 17, 2014)

Max91Music @ Wed Jul 16 said:


> Hi Christian Henson the last demos is amazing.
> Can you tell exactly what patches did you use?and how?
> it's amazing man really.
> I've just purchased this library but i cant' have that kind of sound.
> Are you putting 9 Fox Kits mixed by Geoff Foster or 9 of every individual sections?



+! more information would be great on this demo! A walkthrough video would be really useful I think a lot of people would like to know how to get this sound.


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 17, 2014)

Ed @ Thu Jul 17 said:


> Max91Music @ Wed Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Christian Henson the last demos is amazing.
> ...



Thanks chaps. 

I loaded 8 sets of toms from the GF sets and selected different beater types and then 8 sets of snares (snare 1 and 2) with different beater types. I messed around with the tuning and panning to give a real sense of spread. Finally I loaded one GM kit from the GF sets. So the only hi hat kick and cymbal you hear is from one kit. I tried using more than one kick but it just sounded messy. I started playing in from the GM kit and quantised this hard to 16B. Then next two toms and snares I quantised to 16B but with about 75% strength. Each subsequent pair of toms I reduced the strength of quantisation until I didn't quantise at all.... For some reason you get less fussy how tight it is the more drums you add. It sounds horrid on the first overdub but by the 6th you don't bother so much! But with this many toms the ring sounded a bit much so I notched it out on several of the more ringy beaters and then put a bus reverb (the horrid Logic Space Designer- I was working on my laptop!) across the whole lot to give it a cinematic sound. I added a pad from Albion 1 on a compressed side chain and a couple of loops from Albion III I then compressed the whole mix quite heavily and chopped the very bottom off with EQ, boosted the very top, notched out a bit more of the ringing toms and finally added an L3 ultramaximizer. Not one for the purists but a lot of fun!


----------



## Ed (Jul 18, 2014)

Cool thanks Chris!


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New 9 Drummer Epic Demo by CH!*

Yes, I played them very softly and then dialled back the dynamics on my track header so they were playing the quietest dynamics across the board. This stuff is tricky to do on a weighted keyboard. Someone demo'd me a pad the other day and I think I may buy one for this more delicate stuff, it feels more natural than a keyboard.... and with our new drum mapper on the way it'll be:




!!


----------



## Carbs (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New 9 Drummer Epic Demo by CH!*

That video makes me crack up EVERY TIME! :lol:


----------



## Max91Music (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks Christian !


----------



## tmm (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New 9 Drummer Epic Demo by CH!*

Very happy HZ01 / HZ02 owner here - curious: I'm not sure if it was asked here... sure it's been asked somewhere - do you have plans to do Bonham (or another solo drummer) in Air? Seems like it would make it fit more naturally with the other Air-tracked libraries.


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New 9 Drummer Epic Demo by CH!*

It's almost universally agreed that a kit in the hall in Air does not sound good at all. The difficulty with Air is not only it's 3-5 second decay, and that it is a very bright one. But more importantly; The early reflections are so numerous that these duplications in signal would make it the loosest sounding kit imaginable. 

Just like you wouldn't record an orchestra in a dry environment (ahem) you wouldn't want to record a drum kit in a church which is what the hall at Air is. That is why 20th C Fox works so well, it's an enormous space with some interesting reflections, but it's incredibly tight. 

Again to be boring this is why we cherry pick the spaces we work in, you can't recreate them with reverbs. As you find with A LOT of other libs.

Air 1 is a better space for drums, but with Jason you need to give him space because he has a unique talent in moving great volumes of air!


----------



## Diffusor (Jul 19, 2014)

The rest of the drums you've recorded in AIR sure sound good. A "drum kit" is just a collection of drums after all. But I understand what you are saying.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - New 9 Drummer Epic Demo by CH!*



british_bpm @ Sat Jul 19 said:


> Just like you wouldn't record an orchestra in a dry environment (ahem)



:lol:


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 19, 2014)

Diffusor @ Sat Jul 19 said:


> The rest of the drums you've recorded in AIR sure sound good. A "drum kit" is just a collection of drums after all. But I understand what you are saying.



I think it's worth noting that Hans designed a drum sound that worked in that room. Those 10 years of experimentation are chronicled in Hans Zimmer Percussion Vol. 1

Whilst we have snares, toms, bass drums played in that environment in a specific way that suits it, a drum kit is an entirely different beast. You couldn't pay me to listen to someone hitting a hi-hat loudly in the hall, it would be horrid!

Which is why Hans has isolated 3 legendary locations in LA in which to best capture the legendary DNA of JB.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - 10/10 Review In The Economic Voice + New Demo*

An, at-first, nervous Richard Henley has given HZ02 a glowing review in The Economic Voice. In conclusion he said:

*"I give Hans Zimmer Percussion- Los Angeles featuring Jason Bonham a score of 10/10 because it now has an almost indispensable place in my sample library.To be honest I don’t think I will be even looking at other drum/percussion Libraries for a while."*

To read the review go HERE.

He's also done a handy new demo:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Change%20of%20Mind%20-%20Richard%20Henley%20Davis.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Change of Mind - Richard Henley Davis.mp3


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - 10/10 Review In The Economic Voice + New Demo*

Am I crazy in thinking that whatever is being used as a metronome is sounding through that audio? Or is it supposed to do that?


----------



## FriFlo (Aug 4, 2014)

Love the sound of the logic metronome recorded at air!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 4, 2014)

the youtube version embedded in the review is without click 

EDIT: and btw, really nice composition featuring the drums well!

best, Manuel


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - 10/10 Review In The Economic Voice + New Demo*

OK duly corrected, thanks for pointing this howler out!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Change%20of%20Mind%20-%20Richard%20Henley%20Davis.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/HZ02/Change of Mind - Richard Henley Davis.mp3


----------



## tdavilio (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - 10/10 Review In The Economic Voice + New Demo*

Hi,
Great drum sounds. Any news on when the Blake update for creating a set will be out?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - 10/10 Review In The Economic Voice + New Demo*

Maybe a stupid question, but what is the difference between London and LA? 
There's a huge price difference, but I think I missed what the differences are


----------



## Carbs (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - 10/10 Review In The Economic Voice + New Demo*



RobertPeetersPiano @ Mon Aug 04 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but what is the difference between London and LA?
> There's a huge price difference, but I think I missed what the differences are



Have you not gone to their website and compared the two products? The LA is basically drum kit drums (toms,bass,snares,etc.)...whereas the London features more players on different percussion instruments altogether (taikos, tympani, etc.) 

They are two different products completely.


----------



## tdavilio (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - 10/10 Review In The Economic Voice + New Demo*

Did I miss something? I see on page one of this thread that there is a way to map the individual drums and assign them each a note. If so, where would I find this?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - 10/10 Review In The Economic Voice + New Demo*

Indeed there is although this will be in version 1.1 which we're going to pack with new features. We're currently beta testing and hope to get this out asap.

Best.

C.


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: HZ02 - Hans Zimmer PERCUSSION VOL. 2 - Featuring JASON BONHAM - 10/10 Review In The Economic Voice + New Demo*

While we are working on 1.1 here is a new demo from our talented friend Jacques Mathias -- demonstrating simple yet chunky use of the library for straight power!

DARK DAYS -- JACQUES MATHIAS

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Dark%20Days_JM.mp3[/mp3]




URL for non flash users:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Dark Days_JM.mp3


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 12, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## feck (Aug 14, 2014)

I am getting double/triggered flammed kicks and snares on all versions of the Sony kit, starting around velocity 15 all the way up to 127. Anyone else having problems with this?


----------



## feck (Aug 15, 2014)

I emailed support for the 3rd time and am awaiting a response but since I was unable to attach an audio file through the site support dialog box, I am posting it here. This is the same midi file, first played through the "Stereo Mixes" Fox Performance Kit, and then immediately after it is played through the Sony Performance kit. As you can hear, there are out of time/phase duplicate flamming hits occurring on every hit once the velocity gets around the 20-something range all the way to 127. I'm on the latest version of Kontakt in Studio One Pro, and this happens regardless of which mic I turn on/off. Can anyone confirm this issue?


https://soundcloud.com/strandedonaplane ... it-problem


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Feck, I've PM'd you re. this. It sounds like a localised issue to me as we've had no other complaints. We try to get back to all of our support tickets within 48 hours (during the week), if it's been longer than this occasionally our ticketing system requires a user to verify if they're using it for the first time so be sure to check your junk folder for any responses from us a "zendesk".

Best.

C.


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Scott,

Looks like we replied to your ticket regarding the nkr issue about 15 hours after you sent it.

[strike]Your second seems to have suffered an auto reply glitch on the zen system, which is why we didn't see it[/strike].***

The third was sent at 1am today, which is why I am only now aware of it at 8:15 am some 7 hours later.

We are looking into this issue and will get it in the bug queue to be fixed asap.

Thanks,

Paul

*** -- Scott did you not get the first autoreply with common FAQs and links to our knowledgebase? It looks like its working fine here.


----------



## Onlinefrank (Aug 16, 2014)

feck @ Thu 14 Aug said:


> I am getting double/triggered flammed kicks and snares on all versions of the Sony kit, starting around velocity 15 all the way up to 127. Anyone else having problems with this?



I have the same problem, and was in contact with the support. But they could not find anything comparable. We had then agreed that it is probably due to the nature of the recording. 
So I can trust my ears after all. 
Would be nice if they can find a solution for it. Only the Sony kits are affected.


----------



## feck (Aug 16, 2014)

Let me be clear - I have contacted Spitfire several times over my years of patronage and those guys have always been aces. I didn't post here to raise a ruckus, rather to ask if any other users have had the same issue. With all the possible system configurations, it never hurts to see if other real world users have encountered similar problems.


----------



## petejonesmusic (Aug 16, 2014)

For the record I also have this flamming problem and had submitted a support ticket a few weeks back when I purchased the product. The reply said that it would be fixed in an upcoming update.


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2014)

I too noticed a flam in one of the round robins I think it was the fox kit. Didn't report it as I'm lazy.


----------

